# ATO: Webinars to help you succeed



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Webinars to help you succeed


We offer range of webinars for small businesses.




www.ato.gov.au





*Webinars to help you succeed*










*7 June 2021*

Some business owners are turning their attention to working out action plans for their business as their operations recover from the effect of COVID-19.

It’s important to get the basics right and to spend your time wisely concentrating on areas that will help your business succeed.
In June, we're offering two webinars to help you improve your knowledge and be successful in your small business venture.

Goods and services tax (GST) introduction
Employer: Paying workers.
The GST webinar covers who needs to register for GST, when to register and how to register. It also lists your ongoing obligations once you're in the GST system.

The Employer: Paying workers session shows how to set up systems, pay your workers and reporting obligations to the ATO.

The webinars both run for 60 minutes and are available throughout June. They'll be delivered via Webex and you'll receive a link to the session after you register.

Don’t miss out, book now!

*Next steps:*

Register for small business webinars

[end]

Jack Malarkey comments:

Two of these free webinars relate specifically to rideshare: (1) Ride-sourcing and tax (sole traders); and (2) Ride-sourcing: Income, expenses and GST.

To register, use the link above.


----------

